# Box joint & CC sled



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I built these this weekend. Always wanted a CC sled but for some reason never made building one a priority. One thing I learned real quick is that when the sled is on the table, and the blade running, it is extremely hard to see the blade. BE CAREFUL !


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

TS3660 said:


> I built these this weekend. Always wanted a CC sled but for some reason never made building one a priority. One thing I learned real quick is that when the sled is on the table, and the blade running, it is extremely hard to see the blade. BE CAREFUL !


Bud, I don't know how you made it this long without a sled. It's the most used jig in my shop. I usually have no problem with where the blade is due to having the kerf cut in the sled. I need to be careful where the blade exits the sled. I have seen some sleds with addition width in the back of the fence to make sure the blade is never exposed when it exits the sled.
Tom
Edited for typo


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the next thing I'm actually making. The wood whisperer has a good video guide 

What did you use for the miter slots? Wood?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

chriskoww said:


> This is the next thing I'm actually making. The wood whisperer has a good video guide
> 
> What did you use for the miter slots? Wood?


I used oak for the glides. I cut them narrow and shimmed them inward toward each other before I glued and screwd the sled onto them.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics of one of my small TS sleds. I want to show you the blade exit guard I used on this one. It's simply a triangular block of wood attached to the front of the sled fence. The blade never comes all the way out of this guard. I use a homebrew stop attached to the blade guard (in the unused position) on the back of the TS.

#1 My small sled showing the blade guard.
#2 The homebrew stop. The sled contacts this stop before the blade can come out of the blade guard on the sled.
#3 The stop attached to the original blade guard. (Note: I have the clear plastic blade guard removed from the attached original guard.) My stop is a short piece of 3/4" x 3/4" x 1/8" angle iron. The stop is quickly removed by wing nut.
#4 The rear of the sled coming into contact with the stop.


----------

